# [SOLVED] HPLIP - nie drukuje

## kamild

Witam!

Problem - jak w temacie. Posiadam zainstalowany sterownik HPLIP, serwer Cups oraz urządzenie wielofunkcyjne HP Deskjet F2280. Skaner działa, drukarka nie. Nadmienię, że drukarka została zainstalowana przy użyciu hp-setup i jest widziana przez Cups. Nie jestem jednak w stanie wydrukować nawet strony testowej (zadanie zostaje wysłane do urządzenia, ale mam wrażenie, że nie dochodzi). 

Jakieś pomysły?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!

Kamil

PS. Na laptopie (również Gentoo) nie miałem takich problemów.

---Edit1---

Zapomniałem napisać, że gdy uruchomię: kcontrol->Urz. peryferyjne->Drukarki i wybiorę Dodaj drukarkę, to przy wyborze typu drukarki mam niedostępną drukarkę USB (jak na obrazku poniżej), mimo tego iż w jądrze mam włączone wsparcie dla drukarek USB.

http://images40.fotosik.pl/145/582e37a1ced778dd.pngLast edited by kamild on Wed Jul 01, 2009 11:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

odpal cupsa, wbij na 127.0.0.1:631 i dodaj jak czlowiek ta drukarke, z listy wybierz sterownik do niej (po instalacji hplipa bedziesz mial) i tyle.

----------

## kamild

@SlashBeast, z tego co wiem, to tak się robi w przypadku drukarki sieciowej. Ja mam drukarkę lokalną (usb), instalowałem już ją setki razy przy użyciu hp-setup (który wchodzi w skład HPLIP). Zobacz ptk. 5 na tej stronie: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/printing-howto.xml

Jedyne, co jak dotąd wpadło mi w oko, to to że mój system zdaje się nie mieć wsparcia dla drukarek usb, mimo że wkompilowałem je w jądro (patrz zrzut ekranu z mojego ostatniego postu). 

PS. Oczywiście próbowałem wchodzić na 127.0.0.1:631, jednak moja drukarka nie ma interfejsu sieciowego, ba! Nie jest nawet podłączona kablem sieciowym do komputera, więc zobaczyłem jedynie "404 Not Found"

----------

## SlashBeast

Kazda drukarke mozna konfiguraoc przez :631, a skoro masz 404 to znaczy, ze chyba nie wystartowales cupsa..., Nigdy zadnej drukarki nie dodawalem inaczej niz przez localhost:631, czy to byly HP, Oki czy jakies inne.

----------

## kamild

Cups wystartowałem w następujący sposób (nie mam go w autostarcie, gdyż drukarkę włączam tylko, gdy jest mi potrzebna):

```
KDpc kamil # /etc/init.d/cupsd start

 * Starting cupsd ...                                                     [ ok ]
```

Następnie w Firefoxie otwieram 127.0.0.1:631 i mam błąd 404. Może w takim razie to ja robię coś źle? A może nie mam jakiejś flagi włączonej w Cups? 

```
KDpc kamil # emerge -pv cups

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r1  USE="X acl avahi dbus java jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -gnutls -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en pl -de -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

PS. Może powodem napotkanych błędów jest nie dodanie daemona Cups do domyślnego poziomu uruchamiania? Sprawdzę to przed wieczorem.  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz to w jakiejs tekstowej przegladarce jak links.

----------

## kamild

Links także pokazuje błąd 404. Nie pomogło też dodanie cupsd do default. Dziwny problem. 

Zauważyłem jednak jedną (raczej istotną) rzecz. Mianowicie adres drukarki ustawiany przez hp-setup to ipp://127.0.0.1:631/printers/Deskjet_F2200. Spróbowałem więc wpisać w oknie przeglądarki (użyłem konquerora, bo w ff wszystko się rozjeżdżało) 127.0.0.1:631/printers i dostałem coś jakby panel konfiguracyjny Cups'a w htmlu. Korzystając z odnośnika "Administracja" utworzyłem nową drukarkę. Efekt jednak jest ten sam, co w przypadku hp-setup - skaner jak działał tak działa, natomiast drukarka - nie działa. 

Może jest jeszcze jakaś opcja w kernelu, której nie włączyłem? Nie wiem.

---Edit1:---

Zaczynam podejrzewać, że mam wpisany zły adres urządzenia. Ech... dziwnie to trochę wygląda  :Rolling Eyes: 

---Edit2:---

Jutro dobije trochę tuszu do zbiorniczków. Jak okaże się że drukarka ma jakieś głupie zabezpieczenie i nie przyjmuje nowych zadań przy niskim poziomie tuszu, to tak sobie strzele w łeb, że aż odskoczy...

----------

## kamild

Ale jestem głupi, ale ze mnie debil.  :Razz:  Problem powodowała zła konfiguracja w /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.  :Very Happy:  Trochę dziwne, bo nigdy nie modyfikowałem tego pliku, tak czy inaczej problem rozwiązałem w następujący sposób:

```
emerge -C cups 

(...)

emerge cups
```

PS. Zwykłe emerge cups nie pomagało (nie uaktualniało cupsd.conf).

----------

